# Any interest in gesshin 4k pass around?



## labor of love

Ive been testing some new finishing stones lately (really enjoying JKI synth nat) so I figured instead of letting my gesshin 4k lay around unused I might as well see if anybody wants to check it out. 
Anybody interested?


----------



## Ivang

I'd like to be in. thanks!


----------



## Miles

I'd fancy the chance to take it for a spin.


----------



## TheCaptain

I'd say I'm in but I already have this stone. To those involved have fun! It's one of my favorite synthetics.


----------



## daveb

I had one of these before I (foolishly) sold all my soakers. Sweet stone. 

Craig, Hit me up if you've not tried the JNS syn aoto.


----------

